# Hitch not levelled - experience on fix?



## Univek (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi, I’ve seen a few threads where owners have reported un-levelled hitch. Wonder what the outcome and experience is bringing it to SC for correction?

For reference, this is on our new Y. I feel that if the bolts are tight... may need a washer or so to level it up... 

I have an appointment with the body shop to fix other delivery issues so will ask them to look at it as well. 

Kevin


----------

